# wedding photo



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

wedding photo commission,, somehow I couldn't get it look very good on the monitor but im very pleased with the drawing


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

That's stunning, Stanya!


----------



## sunflower (Jul 17, 2014)

the couple must be happy as well, this is great!


----------



## Fateema (Jul 14, 2014)

Very beautiful &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you all for kind comments


----------

